# مساعدة من المختصين فى لحام المعادن



## midoglgl (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته 
اريد معرفة اهم الاماكن للتدريب على لحام الكهرباء سواء مراكز تدريب او شركات يمكننى دخولها مع العلم ان معى كرسات لحام ولكن اريد التمكن اكثر وشكرا


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

عندك مركز تدريب الكوادر بالاميرية وعندك اكاديمية اللحام المصرية وعندك مركز الفلزات بالتبين .............. وكل دول اماكن متميزة جدا جدا جدا ...............


----------

